# Never see pitmasters use Traeger in competition



## Nshamy (Jun 3, 2020)

Ive been watching lots of bbq shows as of recently and noticed I never see pitmasters use a Traeger. I know its not too common to even see a pellet grill in general, but when i do its never a Traeger. I was a little shocked do to their popularity and ease of use. Maybe they are not tradional enough to satisfy a hardcore pitmaster. I feel like if i were more experienced I would feel the urge  to go a traditional route, for the challenge and experience.

Random thoughts here


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 3, 2020)

BBQ shows are a combination of personal technique/equipment and advertising sponsors. One popular show had a well-known charcoal prominently displayed on the set, and there were plenty of commercials for it, too. BUT, not a single competitor used that charcoal. When competitors did use charcoal, they used lump, which that charcoal sponsor doesn't even make or market!

If you're not seeing Traeger, there could be many reasons beyond the equipment itself.


----------



## kevin james (Jun 3, 2020)

While I'm not a Treager fan (over priced, better pellet grills available for less money), I have seen a few. One big name that comes to mind that uses Treager exclusively is Danielle Bennett aka DivaQ who was on several episodes of BBQ Pitmasters.


----------



## Nshamy (Jun 3, 2020)

I have watched most episodes havent seen him pop up.  After watching Pitmasters I already want to switch from a pellet to something like the Stumps grav fed. Honestly I would love to try out every piece equipment eventually.


----------



## bill1 (Jun 3, 2020)

Most companies like Traeger are managed for profits, not love of the craft.  
I think it's like auto racing and car manufacturers.  Most have no trouble ignoring competitive racing and still turning handsome profits, concentrating instead on advertising, mileage or safety improvements, etc.  There's an occasional company like Ferrari who you'd swear only sells cars to support their love of racing.  And if the recent Ford v. Ferrari movie has it right, occasionally there will be a Ford executive who'll let a little pride influence a racing decision which MBAs probably argue was a good business decision or not.   Did the skills Ford learned at LeMans help them build better Galaxies and Falcons?  Probably not.  Does investing in competitive BBQ help a company build a better grill (or better charcoal)?  
It's up to the consumer to decide that for themselves.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 3, 2020)

Remember though BBQ Pitmasters isn't representative of most competitions.  Not sure if it still holds true or not since I haven't competed for a number of years but it used to be in the KCBS rules that all fires had to be started with a flame and not use electrical to start.  If that is still the case it would be why you don't see Treagers which would start with electrical ignition.


----------



## Nshamy (Jun 3, 2020)

bill1 said:


> Most companies like Traeger are managed for profits, not love of the craft.
> I think it's like auto racing and car manufacturers.  Most have no trouble ignoring competitive racing and still turning handsome profits, concentrating instead on advertising, mileage or safety improvements, etc.  There's an occasional company like Ferrari who you'd swear only sells cars to support their love of racing.  And if the recent Ford v. Ferrari movie has it right, occasionally there will be a Ford executive who'll let a little pride influence a racing decision which MBAs probably argue was a good business decision or not.   Did the skills Ford learned at LeMans help them build better Galaxies and Falcons?  Probably not.  Does investing in competitive BBQ help a company build a better grill (or better charcoal)?
> It's up to the consumer to decide that for themselves.


Very true. It was just an observation that stuck out when noticing the pitmasters choice in equipment.


----------



## Nshamy (Jun 3, 2020)

bbqbrett said:


> Remember though BBQ Pitmasters isn't representative of most competitions.  Not sure if it still holds true or not since I haven't competed for a number of years but it used to be in the KCBS rules that all fires had to be started with a flame and not use electrical to start.  If that is still the case it would be why you don't see Treagers which would start with electrical ignition.


Ahh I see, if that rule still holds it would make a lot of sense.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 3, 2020)

Nshamy said:


> Ahh I see, if that rule still holds it would make a lot of sense.



I tried to check the KCBS website to find out if it is still the case but it looks like you have to be a member now.  Used to be open to view for anybody.


----------



## bill1 (Jun 3, 2020)

Dunno.  A lot of pellet grill manuals inform you that if your igniter rod fails you can still start a 1/3-1/2 full crucible with a propane torch and then rely on the controller to set feed rate and fan speed to keep the fire going and maintain a set temperature.  
Since I think it's wise to always disassemble a pellet cooker down to the crucible level to check for pellet overflow or oil/grease issues before a cook, it's not a lot of extra work to avoid electric start at that point and stay within the "rules".


----------

